# Dog Sperm Banks



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok. I have been bugging my boyfriend about getting our dogs fixed for about 2 years, and he still won't budge. Well I am at the end of my rope dealing with Rudy and her periods and Nino acting like a damn fool trying to get to her. He has sprayed just about everywhere in my house during this heat, and now he is not even allowed to be on carpet. I was so upset when he did another number on my carpet today that I told my boyfriend if he is that adament about getting a puppy from Nino, then we will freeze his sperm or take him to a breeder, but regardless, those nuts are gone!! Plus, I am 4 months pregnant and do not want him acting anykind of way with the baby (he is really good with kids and babies now), but I especially don't want him marking any of the baby's things. Does anyone have any experience freezing sperm, or know anywhere in Florida that does it. I really don't have any intent on getting puppies from Nino, but if this is the only way I can get Nino and Rudy fixed, then I will do it!!! HELP ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow. Never thought about that


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not for sure where in Florida but most of these sperm banks are over the road, I have people who live in other countries and states that store at one of the best, it is in Kansas City, Missouri. It runs about 85 bucks a year. You send a deposit they send you kit and you send it UPS overnight back to them in a cooled container.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.ik9sb.com/Franchise.asp


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Patch, I figured you might know this, and since it's related to the thread, I thought I'd ask here. If someone has their dog collected, can't they just keep the straws in their freezer or something? I'll admit that AI is not something I've studied at all, but I've heard about people posessing straws from long-dead dogs, and I'm assuming not everybody keeps them in a sperm bank.

Nat, if your boyfriend is so adamant that he wants to breed his dog, I'd make him do the "collecting" himself. That might make him pause and think about it. LOL


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::cheers:


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree completly. Knowing that he will have to be the one to get the goods from Nino might change his mind. Don't get me wrong, Nino is an amazing dog and I would love to have a little him, but I am not up for the responsibility of raising a litter of puppies. Thanks for that website though. I just want those nuts out of here!!!! And I will get my way by any means necessary!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you got Nino from a breeder, why not just go back to that breeder when you're ready and see if they have something that's bred similar? The boyfriend should know that with the laws of genetics, your chances of getting a micro Nino out of a breeding are very slim. Very few dogs can reproduce themselves consistently. (And then obviously the issues of environment and experiences affecting temperament.) Typically, what you'll get is the "norm" of the line expressed in the litter. As you said, litters are a pain, and you'd have to place probably 5-8 other puppies just to get the one you wanted. It's not really worth it, IMO.

Good luck in your quest to be ball-free.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does he not realize that you are pregnant and spending alot of your time bent over cleaning up after dogs?
I would just take the dog and get him fixed whether he liked it or not. Just saying that b/c I did with Ceaser. My hubby was mad but got over it.


----------

